# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Good fert combo



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

I am looking for a good COMPLETE fertilizer combo. Just set up a new 50 gallon after a long absence. All the new fertilizers are a blur to me.Tank specs are 50 gallon long, 260 watts, CO2 injection. Plants are pygmy chain sword, Kleiner Bar sword crypt wendtii red and green crystal vals, green hygro, ludwigia repens,borneo fern, and a few misc stems i cant think of. Thanks. Kevin


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Kevin,
You will have to worry about macro nutrients - N, P, and K...and micro nutrients- flourish. You can get the NPK using the flourish line, or becoming more popular is using dry ferts from gregwatson.com. With that much light, you will want to maintain at least 30ppm of C02, 10-20ppm of N, and 1-2ppm of P. There are a couple calculalors available to help you if you want to use dry ferts. This, as you have no doubt have guessed, is a very high level overview. With the amount of light you have, you have no choice to approach the tank as a high tech tank. You should do as much research as you can on dosing methods. Good luck!!
jB


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

jB stated exactly what I was thinking. If you're going to go with that much light, you will be dealing with a pretty challenging balancing act. Without the individual fert components, I'd be surprised to hear that you achieved a balance, which is delicate in lesser WPG-based tanks.

Now, if you want to drop the WPG and go lower tech, you'll have more options.

Ferts are, IMO, the most challenging part of a thriving planted tank setup.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

but we will definately help if you do mix your own ferts with dry compounds


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I simplified fertiliser equation by going with estimative index by Tom Barr. You only use three ferts Potassium Nitrate, Mono Potassium Phosphate (both cheap at gregwatson.com) and Seachem Flourish from LFS or right here at AB Store. See EI article at "barrreport.com" to calculate dosing (It's a subscription site so you may have to pay to get into article?). Do 50% water change 1x/week to avoid buildup and you're all set. No water testing other than pH and alkalinity for CO2 levels. Killed all my algae except a little hair algae. Oh and don't forget to plant heavily to start - I used Hornwort as cheap way to fill in tank and have removed it as I have gotten other plants.

Good luck, Bill


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Alright, I just today realized that my hood has two switches and two different cords....forgot about that i guess LOL. I think i might run the lights at different times. For instince have only 130 watts on from 10am to 2pm then bump it up to 260 watts from 2 pm to 6pm and back down to 130 from 6pm to 10pm. Do you think that would help at all?? I am considering using the PMDD method but i curious how difficult it would be to mix the couple or few chemicals. What do you guys use for your tanks, please be specific. THanks Kevin


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

EI is the way to go!!! If you have presurized co2 that is the surest way to grow great plants. Check out this link.
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1
jB


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Unless you have experience with a high tech planted tank I wouldn't recommend using that much light. If you had a tall tank you might try it but in a low long tank its going to be a challenge. You will defiantly have to use the EI method IMO plus keep as many plants as you can fit in the tank. I like to keep my tanks around 3w/gal. 

You need to keep a steady light. I know that people think they are recreating nature but a high tech plant tank is far from it. ITs plants on steroids. You what to have fast plant growth as fast as you can. To get there you have to have CO2 saturation along with a balance of ferts and light. When you vary the light it will tank longer to get max plant growth. Any lag time in growth will give algae time to get a start.

Hawk


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Alright, now i dont know what to do. Either should i go with the 2.6 watts per gallon or the 5.2 watts per gallon. The total list of the plants that i have in the tank are:

Crypt wendtii green and red
Crypt cilitia
Pygmy chain
Green Hygro
Blood stargrass D.diandra
Rotala Indica
Kleiner Bar Sword
Barclaya (speaking of which, whats the best way to sprout these? i bought em as bulbs?)
crystal val
Egeria najas

What do you think i should do? I want to be able to grow plants fairly fast but i dont want the hassle of a high tech tank. For some reason i thought it would of been easier with more light. I am decently expierenced but like i said its been a few years since my last tank. And i do have a pressurized CO2 system. Thanks. Kevin


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i know that you have a large amount of species, but how many actual plants do you have? would it be a medium plant load, or high?

i would only start with the 5.2 if you have a high plant load.


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

5.2 wpg! I run my 40gl at 2.4 and I need to trim about ounce every 2 weeks. I think you should start low and work up to the mega watts you mentioned, just my opinion though, after all it's your tank.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

don't get scared pete


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Regarding the Barclaya, let the tuber sit around on the substrate for awhile. It will sprout. When it does then plant the tuber in the substrate with the sprout up.


Roger Miller


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

Thanks for all your help. Im running 2.6 watts per gallon...going to pick up some flourish, and then the specific nutrients and the test kits. Thanks again! Kevin


----------

